# bonding water lines on tankless?



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I just finished up a 100 to 200 service and panel change, this is my first service change where the house has a gas tankless water heater. 

I have a #4 run to the water main entrance and the meter is bonded on both sides. I have two 8' rods at 6' apart also.
Usually around here we jump the hot and cold together above the water heater with a #4 for a 200 amp service.

My first question is: Should I bond the hot and cold at this tankless water heater too?
My second question is: I see that they used a piece of stainless flexible gas line for the last foot or so to the water heater, do I need to do anything special because of that?

Thank you for any help you can give on this, John.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

There is no NEC requirement to install the jumper between the hot and cold, just that all the metal piping be bonded together. Many AHJs have local rules requiring a jumper though. Others accept the hot and cold being connected to the metal faucets as effectively connecting the two.

I would say that you treat this water heater like you would any other water heater you wire. If you use a hot/cold jumper on a storage water heater, use one on this tankless.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

That's what I was thinking too. Any thoughts on the flexible gas line having to be bonded?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

JohnJ65 said:


> That's what I was thinking too. Any thoughts on the flexible gas line having to be bonded?


Gas lines are generally considered bonded by their connection to a bonded piece of equipment.


----------

